# ISO a great fried chicken recipe



## Dina (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone have some awsome recipes to share?  I am craving fried chicken so bad.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Dina!

I don't fry chicken very often and I don't think I ever used a recipe per se.

I soak my pieces in buttermilk for about 10 minutes or so - if it's longer it's no big deal.

I season my flour with salt, black pepper, cayenne, and McCormick's fried chicken seasoning, and a bit of poultry seasoning.  If I want a thicker skin I just repeat the process.

I then throw a few pieces in a paper bag (where the flour now is), roll up and shake (holding the bottom of the bag).  When oil is hot....you probably know it from here.  

Also, one time, I mixed equal parts of beer and flour (this mixture has to sit on counter for 3 hours).  Dip dried off pieces in, let mixture drain off on cookie racks, and fry.  This created a VERY crunchy/crispy coating.  I said the next time I would use maybe 1/2 again as much beer as it took a bit of "power" to bite through the coating 

The beer/flour mixture is more for onion rings and not meant to cook quite that long!  

EDITED TO SAY:  Uncle Bob reminded me I use Crisco to fry in.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 25, 2007)

Miss Dina.....

Sometimes I brine it. Most times I do not. Salt & Pepper + Cajun/Creole seasoning of my own making. Roll it around in flour. Deep fry in Canola, or sometimes Crisco with a lid on until it's done. Drain on paper towels. Sprinkle on a little more of my seasoning, and it's ready to go! 



Enjoy!


----------



## Dina (Aug 26, 2007)

Wonderful Kitchenelf and Uncle Bob!  I will try both versions as they sound delicious.  Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 26, 2007)

Dina said:


> Wonderful Kitchenelf and Uncle Bob! I will try both versions as they sound delicious. Thanks.


 

Miss Dina, since it's you, and promise ya want tell..Sometimes I throw two or three strips of bacon in the pot, or maybe a few spoonfuls of bacon drippings. It gives the chicken just a hint of the flavor...


Enjoy!


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 26, 2007)

I do mine like Uncle Bob, brown, cover till done, uncover to crisp back up, sometimes I throw onions in while cooking for flavor (saw on tv) !  One of my favorite foods -- Crisco to taste like my Moms and I am 62 !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 26, 2007)

The only real thing I have to add is the technique I use.  And this technique works whether you soak your chiken in buttermilk, or brine it, or dip in eggwash and seasoned flour, or just dip in four and water.  The pre-preperation doesn't affect the end quality, but will change the chicken flavor.  So you can experiment with different coatings, breadings, and seasonings.

Here's the basic techique for very juicy "oven-finished" fried chicken.

Preheat oven to 375' F.
Preheat a heavy frying pan with two inches of oil to about 170' F.
Preapare you chicken in brine or buttermilk, or whatever you want.  Dry the chicken with paper towels.  dip in eggwash and then dredge in flour, or dip in eggwash, dredge in flour, re-dip in eggwash, then roll in seasoned breadcrumbs.  Shake to remove loose breadcrumbs and set on a wire rack, or waxed paper for about 5 minutes.  Place two to three pieces of chicken in the hot oil and fry until lightly browned.  Turn and lightly brown all sides.  Place the browned chicken onto a foil-lined cookie sheet and bake for 20 minutes.  Remove and serve with sides.  

This chicken comes out so juicy and tender that it will litterally squirt you when you bite it.  So have napkins ready.

Forp a crispier crust, mix together 1 cup of flour, 1 tbs. sage, 1 tsp. black pepper, and 1 tsp. chicken soup base together in a bowl.  Add enough water to make a heavy batter.  Dry the chicken completely and coat with the batter.  Use the above cooking technique to prepare the chicken.

Enjoy.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dina (Aug 26, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Dina, since it's you, and promise ya want tell..Sometimes I throw two or three strips of bacon in the pot, or maybe a few spoonfuls of bacon drippings. It gives the chicken just a hint of the flavor...
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


LOL  You are the sweetest guy I know here Uncle Bob.  Thanks for the tip.

Goodweed,
I'm incorporating your recipe for tomorrow's dinner.  Sounds great!  Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2007)

Dina, if you are going with KE's recipe, put some dried chiles and a tsp or so of salt in the buttermilk when you soak the chicken. And then...use the buttermilk to make those incredible biscuits of yours. Mmmmmmmmmmmm! Here's my recipe:


   chicken pieces (thighs and breasts...I do about 8 pieces)
   1      cup           buttermilk
   1 1/2  teaspoons   salt 
   1      teaspoon      dried chiles 
   1      cup           all-purpose flour
   2      teaspoons     paprika
   1      teaspoon      freshly ground pepper
   2      cups          vegetable shortening


Combine buttermilk, 1/2 teaspoon salt and chiles in a large Ziploc bag; add chicken.  Seal bag and turn chicken with buttermilk mixture to coat.  Refrigerate for a while. Hours if you can, otherwise one hour will do.

Combine flour, paprika, pepper and salt in pie plate or shallow dish.  Work with several pieces of chicken at a time: Remove chicken from buttermilk, shaking off excess.  Add to flour mixture, turning to coat evenly.  Transfer pieces to wire rack.  Repeat process with remaining chicken; let stand 30 minutes.

Then fry in vegetable shortening. (I put the cooked pieces in the oven to stay warm.)


----------



## Dina (Aug 27, 2007)

Alix said:


> Combine buttermilk, 1/2 teaspoon salt and chiles in a large Ziploc bag; add chicken. Seal bag and turn chicken with buttermilk mixture to coat. Refrigerate for a while. Hours if you can, otherwise one hour will do.


Would overnight soaking be too much?  I'm drooling thinking about those biscuits.  You just gave me a great idea on how to use the leftover buttermilk.  Thanks.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 27, 2007)

I have used cracker crumbs (not too small, about 1/4" pieces) for breading and it is awesome. I also found an easy recipe for bread crumbs and parmesan cheese that you bake in the oven. Both are very good.

edit: here's the link to the parmesan chicken recipe

http://www.elise.com/recipes/archives/001998parmesan_chicken.php


----------



## Toots (Aug 27, 2007)

OK, I am REALLY craving fried chicken and its 9:12 at night - not good! Good thing KFC is too far away to drive to. Every time I've ever made homemade fried chicken, it has turned out rubbery and not tasty at all. I can't get it like grandma's no matter how I try......


----------

